# Watches in the Snow.



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Woke up this morning to find we'd been inundated with a couple of snowflakes during the night.....well, I say night....there was nothing when I got up at 4.00am for a waz, but three hours later we have a light dusting about 25mm. Not one to miss an opportunity to take some new watch pics, and we don't really get a lot of snow here in Berkshire, it was a quick grab of a few, and out into the garden with the tablet for a rare 'snow' session.










If you've got some snow this morning, take a few pics and get them on here...the more the merrier. I'll move this to the Photo section later.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks pretty Rog......we haven't got any except on the hills in the distance. Cold though.

Wonder what would happen if you stuck a watch in the freezer


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

The things we do for WISery :yes:


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

I let my mouse do the necessary 










:tongue:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A very light dusting about an hour or so ago. That inky black bit is the North Sea and you probably wouldn't want to fall in and have to use the rubber ring.

It's freezing brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

I had two coats on and even Bill had his coat on.

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

Yeh i've been playing out in it today too brings out the kid in me but then what doesn't first time we've had it on this part of the coast of n wales since 2010.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I took this one today, for the Oldies thread:










Later,
William


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Coming down a bit now


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

No watch but this was the wifes Auris earlier today










and our back garden at 8pm








Averaging 10 inches and still snowing.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah, but after being in the frigid water for a few minutes, you don't care so all's well.

We had a dusting of snow here in central NC Saturday, was lovely to go jogging in. Nothing like what you all got.

What is THIS? I don't think I've seen one before. A gold-tone Flightmaster, or... no, a Speedie but with a 24h register I've not noticed before. How does that 24h register work, is there an indicator under the hand? T'is lovely.



William_Wilson said:


> I took this one today, for the Oldies thread:


----------



## JayDeep (Dec 31, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Woke up this morning to find we'd been inundated with a couple of snowflakes during the night.....well, I say night....there was nothing when I got up at 4.00am for a waz, but three hours later we have a light dusting about 25mm. Not one to miss an opportunity to take some new watch pics, and we don't really get a lot of snow here in Berkshire, it was a quick grab of a few, and out into the garden with the tablet for a rare 'snow' session.
> 
> 
> 
> If you've got some snow this morning, take a few pics and get them on here...the more the merrier. I'll move this to the Photo section later.


 Beautiful, and I love your timepieces Rog!



William_Wilson said:


> I took this one today, for the Oldies thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow I hate gold but that's actually very beautiful Willam!!!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Chromejob said:


> What is THIS? I don't think I've seen one before. A gold-tone Flightmaster, or... no, a Speedie but with a 24h register I've not noticed before. How does that 24h register work, is there an indicator under the hand? T'is lovely.


 It is an early 70s Omega Seamaster Automatic Chronograph. These watches featured the Omega cal.1040 22 jewel movement. This movement was based on the Lemania cal.1340. The 9 o'clock subdail serves as the watch's normal second hand, and as a 24 hour/AM-PM/ day-night indicator disk. The 6 o'clock register is the chrono's 12 hour subdial, while the brown tipped central hand counts minutes and the gold hand indicates seconds.

Later,
William


----------



## rafy1 (Oct 11, 2016)

Beautiful pictures guys, I very like the watches in the snow: so pure, so quite so nice 

I am still waiting for the snow & rain in Dubai... +26 today


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

rafy1 said:


> Beautiful pictures guys, I very like the watches in the snow: so pure, so quite so nice
> 
> I am still waiting for the snow & rain in Dubai... +26 today


 My offer still stands Rafy :yes:

:laugh:


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

rafy1 said:


> I am still waiting for the snow & rain in Dubai... +26 today


 Be thankful it just about brings the UK to a standstill.

:huh:

+26

I'll send you my CV

I can start on Monday

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Be thankful it just about brings the UK to a standstill.
> 
> :huh:
> 
> ...


 you've been there done that...i've seen your CV a bloody good engineer too.


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Not one to miss an opportunity to take some new watch pics, and we don't really get a lot of snow here in Berkshire, it was a quick grab of a few, and out into the garden with the tablet for a rare 'snow' session.


 I'm just trying to imagine the conversation your neighbours had.

Her: "What on Earth is the bloke next door is doing?"
Him: "What do you mean?"
Her: "He's out the garden in snow, taking photos."
Him: "Of what?"
Her: "Watches!"


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

longplay said:


> I'm just trying to imagine the conversation your neighbours had.
> 
> Her: "What on Earth is the bloke next door is doing?"
> Him: "What do you mean?"
> ...


 They know all about me and make allowances... :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

Have you got a sign up (Warning! WIS lives here) or is there some sort of register I should submit myself to?


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

The Polar Explorer seems quite at home :laugh:


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

BondandBigM said:


> Coming down a bit now


 best christmas card ive seen all year


----------



## kosumi (Sep 15, 2017)

relaxer7 said:


> The Polar Explorer seems quite at home :laugh:


 Amazing colour. Probably best GMT.


----------

